# no more than 48 favourites in tunein



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

the great rewrite of tunein about 6 months back got rid of groupings for favourites. instead of groups for jazz/classical, kids, news, pop, comedy, and so on there is now just one big group of favourites. annoying to say the least as there is no discernible order to the lump 'o' favourites.

last week while listening to tunein elsewhere I added a new favourites. Next time in the tesla when I went to favourites I had nothing. just a big blank screen. the horizontal scroll of some favourites was still there, but nothing whien I tapped "favorites" where I would have before gotten the big lump of favourites. Just a blank page.

I rebooted. I logged out and back in to tunein. I rebooted some more, I updated software, i rebooted more, i logged out and in some more. Nothing fixed the issue.

So on a hunch when sitting in the car I went to the phone tunein app and took out my recent favourite add bringing the total to 48 across the groups. Immediately after the the car favourites were fixed. 

I think that the tesla tunein app has a 48 entry limit on favourites. sigh.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I basically don’t use tunein now that I got a Spotify subscription


----------

